# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Zahn Ex beim Gorilla :=)

## Smibo

Viel Spa

http://www.playit.ch/channel-onlinespiele.php?game=1196

----------

